# Review and unboxing of the Celeritas GTS3M + written review



## CubiksRuber (May 19, 2020)

Written Review:

Initially, the GTS3M came very sandy and dry feeling. Over the course of a hundred solves, it quickly sped up. Surprisingly, to my surprise, the cube was able to still keep its stability. I did find myself overshooting on occasion. The cube seems to be lubed with celeritas and lubicle black on the pieces and black on the core. This makes for a "flowey" feel. The magnets are definitely strong, but not to the point where they are damaging the performance of the cube. The break-in time of this cube is extremely quick. I do recommend this cube for light turners and will be maining this over my previous main (Gan Air SM). Overall, I think this cube is very balanced and stable.


----------

